# Xorg on RPi



## balanga (Oct 13, 2017)

http://blog.cochard.me/2013/03/xorg-for-freebsd-on-raspberry-pi.html explains how to set up Xorg on RPi. It's over four years old, so am not sure if anything needs to be added or ignored.

Can anyone say if there are any changes worth making?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 13, 2017)

It should still be valid and usable.


----------

